# Yogi my little pug :)



## PugLove (Jun 16, 2013)

Heres a few pics of my little man x


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

How could anyone resist?


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh my god i am i LOVE!!!!!


----------



## blossomsuz (Jun 18, 2013)

Gorgeous little dog :001_wub:


----------



## x clo x (Feb 24, 2012)

gorgeous little dog!

would just point out though you can read all the personal information on his dog tag


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

OMG that is the cutest thing'!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

He is a sweetie.


----------



## LizzielovesPugs (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh my goodness! Adorable and I am in love!!


----------



## owns the beast (Mar 21, 2013)

I've always wanted a pug and this is why - just the cutest little guy ever!!! :001_wub:


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

What a cute little dog.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Awww!! Too cute! I Hope to add a pug to our family one day as i lovee them! He's just adorable!! x


----------

